

Interview: Christina Domecq, CEO, Spinvox - bensummers
http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-interview-christina-domecq-ceo-spinvox-pt-1-managing-through-the-crunch/

======
bensummers
The comments are very interesting.

See also:

part 2: [http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-interview-christina-
dom...](http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-interview-christina-domecq-ceo-
spinvox-pt-2-cashflow-positive-in-90-day/)

BBC story on transcription:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8163511.stm>

------
bensummers
And here's their response to the BBC article:
<http://blog.spinvox.com/2009/07/23/spinvoxs-response/>

